

Zooyan: An Amazon.com for offers at local merchants - jprobert
http://www.zooyan.com

======
jprobert
We launched Zooyan today as a marketplace where local merchants can create
compelling offers to market their business and where consumers can freely
search and browse offers to discover new places in their cities. The idea of
Zooyan was created to address the current issues with the business model for
daily deal sites such as Groupon and Livingsocial.

Our model structures offers that are available for a minimum of 30 days which
helps smooth sales out over time for merchants rather than the one or two day
surges in customers resulting from daily deals which can actually hurt
business. We also recognized that consumers want variety and the ability to
purchase offers on their schedule rather than make impulse decisions. The
extended deal time frame helps curb impulsive purchases and having many offers
at the same time provides choice.

Currently we have over 70 offers available in Philadelphia growing to over 100
in the next week or two. We aim to have at leas 250 offers available at any
one time in each city which should provide an ample supply of merchants to
discover. Our goal is to create a one stop shop for locals, travelers etc who
might be looking for something new but is unwilling to dive in head first. We
allow you to test the water with your toes first.

I appreciate any suggestions of comments that any of you may have in regards
to the website or business model.

